# Seiko link



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Seiko link*


View Advert





























Think this maybe a long shot but am looking for an end link for a Seiko bracelet urgently needed have looked around on the internet unable to find the link cash waiting




*Advertiser*

Slim2500



*Date*

13/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

